# Nexus DTG800TX...Monster



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so I was looking around the Nexus site at heatpressinc.com after learning that Han Yang makes the machines. Reason being that we love our FreeJet 330TX, which Han Yang also makes (Korea). I went there specifically to check out the DTG300TX, since is supposed to be the new version of what we have...... And then I saw *this*, and laughed out loud.

...can anyone elaborate on this claimed monster, or anyone who actually owns this beast shed some light here? Look at these pics. and only around $45K and has similar look to an Aeoon... I would really like to know more about this. Nexus must know something to take on this collection of new DTG's.. Up to 2880dpi too.

If Han Yang makes, then quality has to be there... Also wondering if Kothari RIP or what?

.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

This is not HanYang machine. It is chinese made by Focus (or maybe just sold). Based on standard chinese white format printer. Was courious about this but never got solid info. Last time I've checked it ran on AcroRip.

I was not impressed wit hthe speed of the machine based on their videos on you tube.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> This is not HanYang machine. It is chinese made by Focus (or maybe just sold). Based on standard chinese white format printer. Was courious about this but never got solid info. Last time I've checked it ran on AcroRip.
> 
> I was not impressed wit hthe speed of the machine based on their videos on you tube.



Oh snap - I haven't seen a vid anywhere on the web... Looked all night too lol!

I have heard around the forum that all Nexus is manufactured by Han Yang. I think Neo-Peter said it too. One of their sub pages is even labeled "Nexus Freejet DTG600TX" when you hover over the tab... Hmmm... another DTG mystery for me to obsess over.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Nexus was selling HanYang Freejets at first and then it was relabling them as nexuses. Then they dropped them and strarted selling what I presume are chinese machines.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bwGwZKZ-7o 

Video of it.

They made TFP Head version also (in my opinion more interesting):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44AOUodn0v4&list=UU_qdEsiPTKKf42qe5j-ijvQ


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I would buy 3 or 4 NeoFlex's before buying that imo.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Agree with @Dekay317 -- I can't imagine putting all my money into a single point of failure. 4 Neoflexes would tear through upwards of $5000 a day in profit, and if one goes down, it's not the end of the world.

If you only have one of these and it goes down, that's a lot of refunds.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

All very good points taken. Thank you for your input. 
Love Freejet, so I figured research a little. Am also a Neoflex wannabe... when it comes time to expand


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> 4 Neoflexes would tear through upwards of $5000 a day in profit...


my man... 
Thats $1.8 Million net per year right there... reason I got in this game. Maybe I need to come to Chi-Town and spend the week taking notes at your casa.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

ghostofmedusa said:


> my man...
> Thats $1.8 Million net per year right there... reason I got in this game. Maybe I need to come to Chi-Town and spend the week taking notes at your casa.


You should do that. I'm very open with my process, my profit margins and the benefits and dangers of getting into the game.

I occupy 6 totally discrete and separate markets, and all of them are growth markets. But there is so much room for everyone to share in the wealth that I'm even giving ALL of my competitors a mention on my own website. In fact, I am working on regional maps of Chicago today to help random website visitors pick a shop -- even a competitor -- who is closer to them. That's how invested I am in seeing the DTG industry grow on a local level.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I think if Focus got a green light with Epson it could mean big Things for them. Unfortunately if they aren't authorized with Epson print heads will be hard to come by. I spoke with the CEO at Focus and he's very intelligent


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I was always curious about this machine


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> You should do that. I'm very open with my process, my profit margins and the benefits and dangers of getting into the game.
> 
> I occupy 6 totally discrete and separate markets, and all of them are growth markets. But there is so much room for everyone to share in the wealth that I'm even giving ALL of my competitors a mention on my own website. In fact, I am working on regional maps of Chicago today to help random website visitors pick a shop -- even a competitor -- who is closer to them. That's how invested I am in seeing the DTG industry grow on a local level.


That very generous of you. I have traveled for advice and training 2 times before, maybe I'll journey to Chicago for round 3 three soon.


Thanks for the invite


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I was always curious about this machine



Me too. I think the only fair way to construct an accurate critique of such a technically involved product like the 800TX, is to have first hand usage with it for several months... Just like any other machine.

I have read bad and good reviews with every single machine available. As well as the 330TX, with which I have had a great experience this past year. Does that mean the Freejet never broke down, gave flashing red lights dozens of times, had registration issues, and had wacky print engine anomalies in general?.... NO. The Freejet definitely gave its fair share of mild heart attacks, but I persevered through finding a fix to any problem it gave me, and never had to send it back to Omni. Also made profits for us and paid itself off.

I mean look at *treefox*.. Everyone else seemed to have nothing but trouble with the Easy-T, yet he was able to recognize it's ability to bring in a commercial profit, and continues to keep his running... I sincerely think all DTG's are only as good as their keepers. 

I knew there would be nay-sayers about the 800TX, and general categorizing of Chinese product as trash. But I just wanted to throw it out there to see if any first hand users would talk about their experience with it... also, if Chinese product was inferior in general, us Americans wouldn't have any appliances in our homes... as well as anything electronic either - I wouldn't be typing this right now . They literally make everything in our homes, our work environments. Maybe someone will come forward soon and give some first hand testimony, bad or good. I would be interested in that.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Very true. I don't know anyone with these machines. Who knows though! Looks badssa though!


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Very true. I don't know anyone with these machines. Who knows though! Looks badssa though!



Agreed... would be fun to flip on the lights to the shop and see the Green Machine staring back at you.

And since printheads cost virtually the same as a new Epson printer, one could easily just buy the corresponding printer and yank the printhead out of it. Like I did for the used 330TX.. I bought a new Epson r2880 and replaced head from there. Works fine for a year now.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bwGwZKZ-7o
> 
> Video of it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting these!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Exactly lol


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

ghostofmedusa said:


> I mean look at *treefox*.. Everyone else seemed to have nothing but trouble with the Easy-T, yet he was able to recognize it's ability to bring in a commercial profit, and continues to keep his running... I sincerely think all DTG's are only as good as their keepers.


My Easy T *still prints* and that's going into year #3. It's a fine machine for someone just starting out. The key is maintenance, maintenance maintenance and ink flow ink flow ink flow. 

Most failed DTG shop owners that I have met didn't print every day. They refused to do proper PM every morning and evening. They thought they could skip rolling their ink bottles and bags. They didn't have a perfectly clean capping gasket and wiper blade.


----------

